# Curing salts



## HalfSmoked (Jan 10, 2017)

I have used TQ but have not seen Pink Salt or cure #1 now I see someone posting a question about #2 curing salt. Could someone do a post on these and their use? At least some general info on the different uses.

Warren


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 10, 2017)

TQ and cure#1 are used for curing bacon, hams and other products that you would eventually cook. The quantities for TQ and cure#1 are different.

Cure#2 is used to cure meat products they will be airdried and consumed without further thermal processing (cooking).


----------



## wade (Jan 10, 2017)

Do not be confused. Prague Poweder, Insta Cure and Cure are all generally the same thing. They each come in two versions #1 and #2.

#1 contains  6.25 % Sodium Nitrite and 93.75% salt

#2 contains  6.25% Sodium Nitrite, 4% Potassium Nitrate and 89.75% Salt

Cure #1 is mainly used for bacon and other products that are fried

Cure #2 is used for general curing of products that will be stored for longer and not taken to high temperatures.

The precise composition of Tender Quick is not published but according to Morton contains "salt, the main preserving agent; sugar, both sodium nitrate and sodium nitrite, curing agents that also contribute to development of colour and flavor; and propylene glycol to keep the mixture uniform". With regards to its usage it is a case of trust the manufacturers instructions on the packet and the resulting concentrations will work out 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

Edited to remove a rogue "not" that was not picked up in proof reading. Thanks Warren


----------



## phatbac (Jan 10, 2017)

I am looking to make some jerky soon (as soon as my birthday present comes in ---AMNPS!). i was planning to cure strips of London broil in a marinade containing Prague powder #1 and then cold smoke until dry. After reading this it seems like i should use cure #2. Is that right?

i was going to have a small amount of charcoal in the bottom of a WSM 22.5 (snake method) for a little heat with an AMNPS going in the middle for the smoke and hang the jerky on the WSM racks. I just want to make sure i cure the jerky correctly as not to make anyone sick. Another question (and sorry if this is a thread jack) how long will i need to cure/marinade the beef?

thanks!

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## wade (Jan 10, 2017)

Yes for Jerky you should use #2


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 10, 2017)

Wade said:


> Do not be confused. Prague Poweder, Insta Cure and Cure are all generally the same thing. They each come in two versions #1 and #2.
> 
> #1 contains  6.25 % Sodium Nitrite and 93.75% salt
> 
> ...


You don't fry bacon?

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 10, 2017)

I'm not a young pup by no means and in growing up my family sugar cured hams etc. as well as make country pork sausage and all they ever used was just plain old table salt.

Warren


----------



## wade (Jan 10, 2017)

Thanks Warren - a rogue "not" got past my bank of proof readers. That's what you get for paying below minimum wage I guess


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 10, 2017)

phatbac said:


> I am looking to make some jerky soon (as soon as my birthday present comes in ---AMNPS!). i was planning to cure strips of London broil in a marinade containing Prague powder #1 and then cold smoke until dry. After reading this it seems like i should use cure #2. Is that right?
> 
> i was going to have a small amount of charcoal in the bottom of a WSM 22.5 (snake method) for a little heat with an AMNPS going in the middle for the smoke and hang the jerky on the WSM racks. I just want to make sure i cure the jerky correctly as not to make anyone sick. Another question (and sorry if this is a thread jack) how long will i need to cure/marinade the beef?
> 
> ...


No problem this forum is about helping all we can and in anyway we can don't see anything about jacking here.

Warren


----------



## phatbac (Jan 10, 2017)

Wade said:


> Yes for Jerky you should use #2


thanks! i was about to use #1 i guess i gotta go order some #2 now!

any opinions from anyone on how long it should cure/mariande in a vac pack? i was thinking 3-4 days or should it go longer?

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 10, 2017)

Wade said:


> Thanks Warren - a rogue "not" got past my bank of proof readers. That's what you get for paying below minimum wage I guess


You will see some real miss prints in my work I'm not a computer or typing person thank god for spell check.

Warren


----------



## wade (Jan 10, 2017)

HalfSmoked said:


> I'm not a young pup by no means and in growing up my family sugar cured hams etc. as well as make country pork sausage and all they ever used was just plain old table salt.
> 
> Warren


Plain old salt will do the job nicely in 99.99%* of the cures but it is the last 0.01% where the Botulinum has had the ideal environment to produce its toxin that is the one we are protecting against. The problem with statistics it that they deal with probability and not absolutes. Both my grandparents smoked 20 cigarettes every day and lived well into their 80's. Unfortunately that does not make smoking cigarettes safe.

* Did you know that 76.5% of all statistics are made up on the spur of the moment


----------



## daveomak (Jan 10, 2017)

phatbac said:


> Wade said:
> 
> 
> > Yes for Jerky you should use #2
> ...


Aaron morning....   I've not heard of folks using cure #2 for Jerky...


----------



## muddydogs (Jan 10, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> Aaron morning....   I've not heard of folks using cure #2 for Jerky...


I was thinking the same thing?

I think about it like this, if I will be bringing whatever I'm curing and smoking to the appropriate cooked internal temp then its cure #1. If I am not bringing whatever I'm curing and smoking to a safe internal temp then its cure #2.

Cure #1 is used to cure meats that will be smoked or cooked to a safe internal temp but your taking your sweat time getting it there, your not following the 40 degrees to 140 degrees in 4 hours rule. Stuff like jerky, summer sausage, bacon and smoked sausage fall into this category.

Cure #2 is for curing meats that generally are hung to dry and ferment for days on end or put into a cold smoke and are cooked very little or not at all.

After rereading Aaron's post depending on how little heat is used it might take days to dry the jerky using the method described.


----------



## wade (Jan 10, 2017)

Technically, if you are not going to keep it for long you do not actually need to use any cure at all as the salt and dehydration are sufficient. From the commercial smokehouses where I have watched it being made they have both used Cure #2. The recipes I use are are also with Cure #2.

I am happy to bow to Dave's and MuddyDog's experience though


----------



## daveomak (Jan 10, 2017)

*Cure #2 comes in different strengths for the nitrate portion of the mix....  as seen below...  Depends on the manufacturer from what I can tell....   *













Cure2.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jan 10, 2017





....













Cure2 2.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jan 10, 2017






...The Sausage Maker cure #2 formula...

A cure specifically formulated to be used for making dry cured products such as pepperoni, hard salami, genoa salami, proscuitti hams, dried farmers sausage, capicola and more. These are products that do not require cooking, smoking, or refrigeration. Insta Cure[emoji]8482[/emoji] No. 2 can be compared to the time release capsules used for colds--the sodium nitrate breaks down to sodium nitrite and then to nitric oxide to cure the meat over an extended period of time. Some meats require curing for up to 6 months. InstaCure #2 contains salt, sodium nitrite (6.25%) and sodium nitrate (1%).

Use 1 level teaspoon per 5 lbs. of meat. 4 oz. of Insta Cure[emoji]8482[/emoji] will process approximately 120 lbs. of meat.

....Michlitch or Spokane Spice co......

AddThis Button END [h5]Cure, Prague Powder, (InstaCure #2) 1 lb pkg[/h5][h6]SKU: 200-0802[/h6] [h5]$9.99[/h5] 
A cure specifically formulated to be used for making dry cured products.
These are products that do not require cooking, smoking, or refrigeration. InstaCure No. 2 can be compared to the time release capsules used for colds--the sodium nitrate breaks down to sodium nitrite then nitric oxide to cure the meat over an extended period of time. Some meats require curing for up to 6 months.
InstaCure #2 contains salt, sodium nitrite (6.25%) and sodium nitrate (1%). One 1 level teaspoon per 5 lbs. of meat.
4 ounces of InstaCure #2 will process approximately 100 lbs. of meat. (package is 1 lb)
[h1]Salt Cures--  Allied Kenco Sales[/h1]
Old recipes called for and old timers used salt petre or salt peter. This potassium based product is no longer available for general use and has been replaced by sodium based products - sodium nitrite (Cure 1) or sodium nitrite and sodium nitrate (Cure 2).   
These cures are also known as:


Curing salt Tinted curing powder (TCP) Prague powder  1 or 2 Modern cure Tinted curing mixture (TCM) FLP Insta-cure  1 or 2 Pink curing salt 

*Cure # 1* is a basic cure that is used to cure all meats that require cooking, smoking, and canning. This would include poultry, fish, hams, bacon, luncheon meats, corned beef, pates, and many other products. Use when smoking or processing products at low temperatures. It is dyed pink so that it won't be mistaken for ordinary salt. It consists of 93.75% table salt and 6.25% sodium nitrate.
*Cure # 2* is cure specifically formulated to be used for making dry cured products, such as pepperoni, hard salami, geonoa salami, proscuitti hams and dried farmers sausage. These are products that do not require cooking, smoking, or refrigeration. Cure #2 is sodium nitrate with a salt carrier. This cure acts as a time release, breaking down into sodium nitrite, then nitric oxide thus allowing for the much longer curing times required for these products, which can be up to 6 months. Dry curing meat or sausage properly cannot be done with Cure #1 which contains sodium nitrite only and dissipates too quickly.


*Tip* - Use 1 oz. per 25 lb. of ground meat. For smaller batches use 1 LEVEL TEASPOON per 5 lb. of meat. When adding cure # 1 as an ingredient for brines follow a recipe.

*...Morton's products and their ingredients.....*

*...Smoke Flavored Sugar Cure....*

*... No sodium nitrite .....*













MORTON SMOKE FLAVORED sugar cure 2.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jan 10, 2017






*...Sugar Cure...*













MORTON sugar cure 2.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jan 10, 2017






*...Tender Quick...*













MORTON tender quick.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jan 10, 2017


















MORTON'S TQ package 2.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jan 10, 2017


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 10, 2017)

CURES - Cures are used in sausage products for color and flavor development as well as retarding the development of bacteria in the low temperature environment of smoked meats.

Salt and sugar both cure meat by osmosis. In addition to drawing the water from the food, they dehydrate and kill the bacteria that make food spoil. In general, though, use of the word "cure" refers to processing the meat with either sodium nitrite or sodium nitrate.

The primary and most important reason to use cures is to prevent BOTULISM POISONING (Food poisoning). It is very important that any kind of meat or sausage that will be cooked and smoked at low temperature be cured. To trigger botulism poisoning, the requirements are quite simple - lack of oxygen, the presence of moisture, and temperatures in range of 40-140° F. When smoking meats, the heat and smoke eliminates the oxygen. The meats have moisture and are traditionally smoked and cooked in the low ranges of 90 to 185° F. As you can see, these are ideal conditions for food poisoning if you don't use cures. There are two types of commercially used cures.

Prague Powder #1

Also called Insta-Cure and Modern Cure. Cures are used to prevent meats from spoiling when being cooked or smoked at low temperatures (under 200 degrees F). This cure is 1 part sodium nitrite (6.25%) and 16 parts salt (93.75%) and are combined and crystallized to assure even distribution. As the meat temperate rises during processing, the sodium nitrite changes to nitric oxide and starts to ‘gas out’ at about 130 degrees F. After the smoking /cooking process is complete only about 10-20% of the original nitrite remains. As the product is stored and later reheated for consumption, the decline of nitrite continues. 4 ounces of Prague powder #1 is required to cure 100 lbs of meat. A more typical measurement for home use is 1 level tsp per 5 lbs of meat. Mix with cold water, then mix into meat like you would mix seasonings into meat.

Prague Powder #2

Used to dry-cure products. Prague powder #2 is a mixture of 1 part sodium nitrite, .64 parts sodium nitrate and 16 parts salt. (1 oz. of sodium nitrite with .64 oz. of sodium nitrate to each lb. of salt.) It is primarily used in dry-curing Use with products that do not require cooking, smoking, or refrigeration. This cure, which is sodium nitrate, acts like a time release, slowly breaking down into sodium nitrite, then into nitric oxide. This allows you to dry cure products that take much longer to cure. A cure with sodium nitrite would dissipate too quickly. Use 1 oz. of cure for 25 lbs. of meat or 1 level teaspoon of cure for 5 lbs. of meat when mixing with meat. When using a cure in a brine solution, follow a recipe.


----------



## phatbac (Jan 10, 2017)

ok i was planning on putting a cure (#1 or #2) in with some teriyaki and a few other spices and vacuum sealed for a couple days. then i was going to smoke at 150-160 degree if i can keep my wsm that low and let it hang in there with AMNPS hickory pellets for 6-8 hours or until i get the desired dryness. I went ahead and ordered half # of #2 and i have about that much #1 so i can use either i just want to make sure i use the correct cure as not to make anyone sick. 

thanks for everyone's feedback this i my first time making jerky.

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## scubohuntr (Jan 10, 2017)

I never use cure of any kind in my jerky. If I was sundrying it, maybe I would. In a smoker or dehydrator it dries out fast enough that it isn't really a concern. Biltong generally doesn't use cure, and it is much thicker pieces than normal jerky.

One thing most folks haven't mentioned is that cure #2 is mostly for fermented products, where the curing process goes on for an extended period (weeks). The nitrate breaks down into nitrite to replace the nitrite that is broken down into nitric oxide.


----------



## wade (Jan 10, 2017)

A lot of good information above and different techniques. One important thing to remember though is to always purchase your cure from a reputable supplier. A year or so ago I purchased some Cure #1 and Cure #2 from Ebay and when I had them lab tested neither of them contained what was on the label. In fact the cure #1 did not contain any Nitrite at all.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 10, 2017)

phatbac said:


> ok i was planning on putting a cure (#1 or #2) in with some teriyaki and a few other spices and vacuum sealed for a couple days. then i was going to smoke at 150-160 degree if i can keep my wsm that low and let it hang in there with AMNPS hickory pellets for 6-8 hours or until i get the desired dryness. I went ahead and ordered half # of #2 and i have about that much #1 so i can use either i just want to make sure i use the correct cure as not to make anyone sick.
> 
> thanks for everyone's feedback this i my first time making jerky.
> 
> ...


There is no benefit in using cure$2 as you describe it. Why add an unnecessary chemical (sodium nitrate) ? Cure#1 is sufficient.


----------



## muddydogs (Jan 10, 2017)

phatbac said:


> ok i was planning on putting a cure (#1 or #2) in with some teriyaki and a few other spices and vacuum sealed for a couple days. then i was going to smoke at 150-160 degree if i can keep my wsm that low and let it hang in there with AMNPS hickory pellets for 6-8 hours or until i get the desired dryness. I went ahead and ordered half # of #2 and i have about that much #1 so i can use either i just want to make sure i use the correct cure as not to make anyone sick.
> 
> thanks for everyone's feedback this i my first time making jerky.
> 
> ...





Wade said:


> Technically, if you are not going to keep it for long you do not actually need to use any cure at all as the salt and dehydration are sufficient. From the commercial smokehouses where I have watched it being made they have both used Cure #2. The recipes I use are are also with Cure #2.
> 
> I am happy to bow to Dave's and MuddyDog's experience though


Don't bow to me, when I see one of your posts on a subject I pay attention as you seem to have this food safety deal down and post some very informative info on getting it right. It was just my understanding that when making jerky cure #1 was the one to use although using cure #2 isn't going to hurt anything except add a little chemical that you might not need. The OP's original post did make it sound more like a cure #2 deal with very little heat but his last post now makes it sound more like a typical jerky smoke.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 10, 2017)

WOW never though I would start such a discussion as this has been and its great however I seem to be still some what confused.

I was going to ask another question and Dave answered it before I could ask it and I also stand corrected Wade as I look back over the old family recipe I see that salt peter was a ingredient.

My question was going to be what chemical was salt peter and Dave explained that so we did not just use plain old table salt Wade.

Thanks for all the replys

Warren


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 10, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> Aaron morning....   I've not heard of folks using cure #2 for Jerky...



Nor  have I. Have always used cure #1 for jerky.


----------



## wade (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi Warren - As you can see there is no single "right" way to smoke and cure but there are certainly "wrong" ways. Everyone will have their own method variations (as you can see here) and that becomes the "normal" way for them. I suspect that any jerky that you make will not be hanging around long before it gets eaten so you can choose between no cure, Cure #1 and Cure #2. Whichever way you go, providing the drying process is carried out correctly, it will be safe to eat. If you decide not to use cure though I would make sure you keep it in an airtight/moisture tight container and eat it within a few* weeks.

*This is a personal preference and is not meant to suggest that it would we unsafe to eat after that.


----------



## jokensmoken (Jan 11, 2017)

While not as experienced as many here I have processed probably 30-40 pounds jerky this year and always use Prague #2. I mix 1tsp#2 with 5 TBS of prepared seasonings then use 1TBS of the mix per pound of meat. I always weigh meat after slicing, never trusting the weight on the grocer or butcher packaging.
Then cold smoke at 125°F until done to my preference.  This has given me fine results every time.
I actually have 5 pounds curing now to go on the smoker tomorrow.


----------



## jokensmoken (Jan 11, 2017)

But as many know, my jerky NEVER lasts very long, a few weeks at most so I can't attest to the longevity.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 11, 2017)

jokensmoken said:


> While not as experienced as many here I have processed probably *30-40 pounds jerky this year and always use Prague #2. *I mix 1tsp#2 with 5 TBS of prepared seasonings then use 1TBS of the mix per pound of meat. I always weigh meat after slicing, never trusting the weight on the grocer or butcher packaging.
> Then cold smoke at 125°F until done to my preference. This has given me fine results every time.
> I actually have 5 pounds curing now to go on the smoker tomorrow.


Morning JS....   I have never seen a recipe that calls for Cure #2....    What method did you find that recommended cure #2...


----------



## wade (Jan 11, 2017)

I think that is one of the differences between the various methods. When making large batches, batches that may be around for a while (commercial production?), or people following "traditional" recipes then Cure #2 is sometimes used. With smaller domestic production or small batches that will be consumed relatively quickly then Cure #1 or no cure is common. I have been looking at some of the ingredients in the recent commercial products over here in the UK and many are now proudly proclaiming no additives or preservatives at all. When I contacted one of the manufacturers I was told by their customer services that these were flash heat treated instead of using cure. Times change and methods continue to evolve...


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jan 11, 2017)

In 40+ years of making beef jerky (or smoked fish for that matter) I have never used any cure- just salt, sugar and spice. This was the way I was taught by my family as it was done on the homestead farmhouse generations ago. I remember my dad saying just the % of salt was sufficient as was the removal of moisture through the drying process. They had (and used) Salt Peter for the curing agent for everything else (hams, hocks, and bacon etc.) along with salt and sugar of course. There was also a belief that pork was the one prone to botulism and not so much beef or fish. You could eat raw beef or fish but never pork, and that always had to be cooked. Knowing what I know now I can see the merits of using cure#1 for beef jerky. At least from an FDA guidelines standpoint.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jan 11, 2017)

Edit: I meant Trichinosis was the reason - not so much for Botulism.


----------



## jokensmoken (Jan 11, 2017)

As I understand #2 is recommended for curing not "cooking". The temp I cure at is only to ensure good smoke not to "cook"...And it's an old recollection and recipe, so may not be entirely accurate as far as food safety goes, but it's always worked for me.  If I've given inaccurate information as far as food safety goes, my bad, I'm sorry, just saying what I do...And as I said in my next post my jerky never lasts long enough to attest to the longevity of the technique.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 11, 2017)

Using cure #2, you can leave the jerky out once it's dry and it will keep stuff good for a LOOOOONG time...   storage temps should be around 50 ish or less....     The cure #2 "question" is a commercial processor thing...   Although, following commercial guidelines is always acceptable.. 

I was just reading up on cure #2 in processed foods...   I had to read this one thing several times....  It "sounded" as if nitrate was added to canned tuna...   I couldn't verify that but I know some fishes are prone to botulism and the #2 in a can of tuna would give it a safety margin while it was "shelf stored" over a long period...  Maybe it wasn't processed at 240 deg. F...   Darned if I know...  A lot of stuff I read that has to do with government control doesn't make perfect sense to me...


----------



## jokensmoken (Jan 11, 2017)

Right...I was passing on information I got long ago..it's the way I was taught and it's always worked for my sausage, biltong and jerky, but again I must reiterate...I've never attempted long unrefrigerated storage...It just never last long enough to know.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 11, 2017)

Browneyesvictim

 look at Dave's listing and you will see that salt peter was a curing agent somewhat like # 1 and # 2 not sure if you can buy it today last I got I got from a drug store.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 11, 2017)

Again I thank everyone for their post I was not the one that asked about the use in jerky making but all reply's have been informative for those who are. My main question was just on the difference in the different types of curing salt and I can now see that there are intended uses for each according to what you are doing. Dave really broke this down with his post. The great thing about this forum is everyone is willing to help all that request it.Happy smoking and curing to all.

Warren


----------



## daveomak (Jan 11, 2017)

HalfSmoked said:


> Browneyesvictim
> 
> look at Dave's listing and you will see that salt peter was a curing agent somewhat like # 1 and # 2 not sure if you can buy it today last I got I got from a drug store.
> 
> Warren


Warren, evening...    Salt Peter, potassium nitrate, if you are using it to cure meats, I do hope you are familiar with the stuff...   It will not cure meat while under refrigeration...  It is not a "quick" curing agent...  It is long term, as in months and months, and while you, the meat, is waiting for the nitrate to break down into nitrite, the meat has no protection... 

It's usage is approx.  (1.1 grams X 0.0625 =)   ~0.07 grams per pound...  Pretty tough to use it properly....


----------



## wade (Jan 12, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> Warren, evening...    Salt Peter, potassium nitrate, if you are using it to cure meats, I do hope you are familiar with the stuff...   It will not cure meat while under refrigeration...  It is not a "quick" curing agent...  It is long term, as in months and months, and while you, the meat, is waiting for the nitrate to break down into nitrite, the meat has no protection...
> 
> It's usage is approx.  (1.1 grams X 0.0625 =)   ~0.07 grams per pound...  Pretty tough to use it properly....


Totally agree Dave. It is not a good idea to use Saltpeter alone - or even at all these days with Cure #2 (in its different guises) being readily available. It is something that needs to only be used by curing experts. I am having difficulty envisaging a situation where it would be used by itself for curing at all... but I expect there are specific applications out there that others are aware of.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 12, 2017)

Thanks Dave and Wade for your concern. I do not use it today and haven't for a while but it was used in my grandparents sugar cure ham recipe that aged for about 6 months. It was not refrigerated just stored out side in the meat house. Back years ago we were allowed to raise chickens pigs etc. in our back yard now days with the zoning we have we can't even though our town is small (75 houses) and in a rural area.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 12, 2017)

Jokensmoken thanks for the point it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 10, 2017)

I have used TQ but have not seen Pink Salt or cure #1 now I see someone posting a question about #2 curing salt. Could someone do a post on these and their use? At least some general info on the different uses.

Warren


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 10, 2017)

TQ and cure#1 are used for curing bacon, hams and other products that you would eventually cook. The quantities for TQ and cure#1 are different.

Cure#2 is used to cure meat products they will be airdried and consumed without further thermal processing (cooking).


----------



## wade (Jan 10, 2017)

Do not be confused. Prague Poweder, Insta Cure and Cure are all generally the same thing. They each come in two versions #1 and #2.

#1 contains  6.25 % Sodium Nitrite and 93.75% salt

#2 contains  6.25% Sodium Nitrite, 4% Potassium Nitrate and 89.75% Salt

Cure #1 is mainly used for bacon and other products that are fried

Cure #2 is used for general curing of products that will be stored for longer and not taken to high temperatures.

The precise composition of Tender Quick is not published but according to Morton contains "salt, the main preserving agent; sugar, both sodium nitrate and sodium nitrite, curing agents that also contribute to development of colour and flavor; and propylene glycol to keep the mixture uniform". With regards to its usage it is a case of trust the manufacturers instructions on the packet and the resulting concentrations will work out 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

Edited to remove a rogue "not" that was not picked up in proof reading. Thanks Warren


----------



## phatbac (Jan 10, 2017)

I am looking to make some jerky soon (as soon as my birthday present comes in ---AMNPS!). i was planning to cure strips of London broil in a marinade containing Prague powder #1 and then cold smoke until dry. After reading this it seems like i should use cure #2. Is that right?

i was going to have a small amount of charcoal in the bottom of a WSM 22.5 (snake method) for a little heat with an AMNPS going in the middle for the smoke and hang the jerky on the WSM racks. I just want to make sure i cure the jerky correctly as not to make anyone sick. Another question (and sorry if this is a thread jack) how long will i need to cure/marinade the beef?

thanks!

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## wade (Jan 10, 2017)

Yes for Jerky you should use #2


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 10, 2017)

Wade said:


> Do not be confused. Prague Poweder, Insta Cure and Cure are all generally the same thing. They each come in two versions #1 and #2.
> 
> #1 contains  6.25 % Sodium Nitrite and 93.75% salt
> 
> ...


You don't fry bacon?

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 10, 2017)

I'm not a young pup by no means and in growing up my family sugar cured hams etc. as well as make country pork sausage and all they ever used was just plain old table salt.

Warren


----------



## wade (Jan 10, 2017)

Thanks Warren - a rogue "not" got past my bank of proof readers. That's what you get for paying below minimum wage I guess


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 10, 2017)

phatbac said:


> I am looking to make some jerky soon (as soon as my birthday present comes in ---AMNPS!). i was planning to cure strips of London broil in a marinade containing Prague powder #1 and then cold smoke until dry. After reading this it seems like i should use cure #2. Is that right?
> 
> i was going to have a small amount of charcoal in the bottom of a WSM 22.5 (snake method) for a little heat with an AMNPS going in the middle for the smoke and hang the jerky on the WSM racks. I just want to make sure i cure the jerky correctly as not to make anyone sick. Another question (and sorry if this is a thread jack) how long will i need to cure/marinade the beef?
> 
> ...


No problem this forum is about helping all we can and in anyway we can don't see anything about jacking here.

Warren


----------



## phatbac (Jan 10, 2017)

Wade said:


> Yes for Jerky you should use #2


thanks! i was about to use #1 i guess i gotta go order some #2 now!

any opinions from anyone on how long it should cure/mariande in a vac pack? i was thinking 3-4 days or should it go longer?

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 10, 2017)

Wade said:


> Thanks Warren - a rogue "not" got past my bank of proof readers. That's what you get for paying below minimum wage I guess


You will see some real miss prints in my work I'm not a computer or typing person thank god for spell check.

Warren


----------



## wade (Jan 10, 2017)

HalfSmoked said:


> I'm not a young pup by no means and in growing up my family sugar cured hams etc. as well as make country pork sausage and all they ever used was just plain old table salt.
> 
> Warren


Plain old salt will do the job nicely in 99.99%* of the cures but it is the last 0.01% where the Botulinum has had the ideal environment to produce its toxin that is the one we are protecting against. The problem with statistics it that they deal with probability and not absolutes. Both my grandparents smoked 20 cigarettes every day and lived well into their 80's. Unfortunately that does not make smoking cigarettes safe.

* Did you know that 76.5% of all statistics are made up on the spur of the moment


----------



## daveomak (Jan 10, 2017)

phatbac said:


> Wade said:
> 
> 
> > Yes for Jerky you should use #2
> ...


Aaron morning....   I've not heard of folks using cure #2 for Jerky...


----------



## muddydogs (Jan 10, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> Aaron morning....   I've not heard of folks using cure #2 for Jerky...


I was thinking the same thing?

I think about it like this, if I will be bringing whatever I'm curing and smoking to the appropriate cooked internal temp then its cure #1. If I am not bringing whatever I'm curing and smoking to a safe internal temp then its cure #2.

Cure #1 is used to cure meats that will be smoked or cooked to a safe internal temp but your taking your sweat time getting it there, your not following the 40 degrees to 140 degrees in 4 hours rule. Stuff like jerky, summer sausage, bacon and smoked sausage fall into this category.

Cure #2 is for curing meats that generally are hung to dry and ferment for days on end or put into a cold smoke and are cooked very little or not at all.

After rereading Aaron's post depending on how little heat is used it might take days to dry the jerky using the method described.


----------



## wade (Jan 10, 2017)

Technically, if you are not going to keep it for long you do not actually need to use any cure at all as the salt and dehydration are sufficient. From the commercial smokehouses where I have watched it being made they have both used Cure #2. The recipes I use are are also with Cure #2.

I am happy to bow to Dave's and MuddyDog's experience though


----------



## daveomak (Jan 10, 2017)

*Cure #2 comes in different strengths for the nitrate portion of the mix....  as seen below...  Depends on the manufacturer from what I can tell....   *













Cure2.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jan 10, 2017





....













Cure2 2.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jan 10, 2017






...The Sausage Maker cure #2 formula...

A cure specifically formulated to be used for making dry cured products such as pepperoni, hard salami, genoa salami, proscuitti hams, dried farmers sausage, capicola and more. These are products that do not require cooking, smoking, or refrigeration. Insta Cure[emoji]8482[/emoji] No. 2 can be compared to the time release capsules used for colds--the sodium nitrate breaks down to sodium nitrite and then to nitric oxide to cure the meat over an extended period of time. Some meats require curing for up to 6 months. InstaCure #2 contains salt, sodium nitrite (6.25%) and sodium nitrate (1%).

Use 1 level teaspoon per 5 lbs. of meat. 4 oz. of Insta Cure[emoji]8482[/emoji] will process approximately 120 lbs. of meat.

....Michlitch or Spokane Spice co......

AddThis Button END [h5]Cure, Prague Powder, (InstaCure #2) 1 lb pkg[/h5][h6]SKU: 200-0802[/h6] [h5]$9.99[/h5] 
A cure specifically formulated to be used for making dry cured products.
These are products that do not require cooking, smoking, or refrigeration. InstaCure No. 2 can be compared to the time release capsules used for colds--the sodium nitrate breaks down to sodium nitrite then nitric oxide to cure the meat over an extended period of time. Some meats require curing for up to 6 months.
InstaCure #2 contains salt, sodium nitrite (6.25%) and sodium nitrate (1%). One 1 level teaspoon per 5 lbs. of meat.
4 ounces of InstaCure #2 will process approximately 100 lbs. of meat. (package is 1 lb)
[h1]Salt Cures--  Allied Kenco Sales[/h1]
Old recipes called for and old timers used salt petre or salt peter. This potassium based product is no longer available for general use and has been replaced by sodium based products - sodium nitrite (Cure 1) or sodium nitrite and sodium nitrate (Cure 2).   
These cures are also known as:


Curing salt Tinted curing powder (TCP) Prague powder  1 or 2 Modern cure Tinted curing mixture (TCM) FLP Insta-cure  1 or 2 Pink curing salt 

*Cure # 1* is a basic cure that is used to cure all meats that require cooking, smoking, and canning. This would include poultry, fish, hams, bacon, luncheon meats, corned beef, pates, and many other products. Use when smoking or processing products at low temperatures. It is dyed pink so that it won't be mistaken for ordinary salt. It consists of 93.75% table salt and 6.25% sodium nitrate.
*Cure # 2* is cure specifically formulated to be used for making dry cured products, such as pepperoni, hard salami, geonoa salami, proscuitti hams and dried farmers sausage. These are products that do not require cooking, smoking, or refrigeration. Cure #2 is sodium nitrate with a salt carrier. This cure acts as a time release, breaking down into sodium nitrite, then nitric oxide thus allowing for the much longer curing times required for these products, which can be up to 6 months. Dry curing meat or sausage properly cannot be done with Cure #1 which contains sodium nitrite only and dissipates too quickly.


*Tip* - Use 1 oz. per 25 lb. of ground meat. For smaller batches use 1 LEVEL TEASPOON per 5 lb. of meat. When adding cure # 1 as an ingredient for brines follow a recipe.

*...Morton's products and their ingredients.....*

*...Smoke Flavored Sugar Cure....*

*... No sodium nitrite .....*













MORTON SMOKE FLAVORED sugar cure 2.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jan 10, 2017






*...Sugar Cure...*













MORTON sugar cure 2.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jan 10, 2017






*...Tender Quick...*













MORTON tender quick.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jan 10, 2017


















MORTON'S TQ package 2.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jan 10, 2017


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 10, 2017)

CURES - Cures are used in sausage products for color and flavor development as well as retarding the development of bacteria in the low temperature environment of smoked meats.

Salt and sugar both cure meat by osmosis. In addition to drawing the water from the food, they dehydrate and kill the bacteria that make food spoil. In general, though, use of the word "cure" refers to processing the meat with either sodium nitrite or sodium nitrate.

The primary and most important reason to use cures is to prevent BOTULISM POISONING (Food poisoning). It is very important that any kind of meat or sausage that will be cooked and smoked at low temperature be cured. To trigger botulism poisoning, the requirements are quite simple - lack of oxygen, the presence of moisture, and temperatures in range of 40-140° F. When smoking meats, the heat and smoke eliminates the oxygen. The meats have moisture and are traditionally smoked and cooked in the low ranges of 90 to 185° F. As you can see, these are ideal conditions for food poisoning if you don't use cures. There are two types of commercially used cures.

Prague Powder #1

Also called Insta-Cure and Modern Cure. Cures are used to prevent meats from spoiling when being cooked or smoked at low temperatures (under 200 degrees F). This cure is 1 part sodium nitrite (6.25%) and 16 parts salt (93.75%) and are combined and crystallized to assure even distribution. As the meat temperate rises during processing, the sodium nitrite changes to nitric oxide and starts to ‘gas out’ at about 130 degrees F. After the smoking /cooking process is complete only about 10-20% of the original nitrite remains. As the product is stored and later reheated for consumption, the decline of nitrite continues. 4 ounces of Prague powder #1 is required to cure 100 lbs of meat. A more typical measurement for home use is 1 level tsp per 5 lbs of meat. Mix with cold water, then mix into meat like you would mix seasonings into meat.

Prague Powder #2

Used to dry-cure products. Prague powder #2 is a mixture of 1 part sodium nitrite, .64 parts sodium nitrate and 16 parts salt. (1 oz. of sodium nitrite with .64 oz. of sodium nitrate to each lb. of salt.) It is primarily used in dry-curing Use with products that do not require cooking, smoking, or refrigeration. This cure, which is sodium nitrate, acts like a time release, slowly breaking down into sodium nitrite, then into nitric oxide. This allows you to dry cure products that take much longer to cure. A cure with sodium nitrite would dissipate too quickly. Use 1 oz. of cure for 25 lbs. of meat or 1 level teaspoon of cure for 5 lbs. of meat when mixing with meat. When using a cure in a brine solution, follow a recipe.


----------



## phatbac (Jan 10, 2017)

ok i was planning on putting a cure (#1 or #2) in with some teriyaki and a few other spices and vacuum sealed for a couple days. then i was going to smoke at 150-160 degree if i can keep my wsm that low and let it hang in there with AMNPS hickory pellets for 6-8 hours or until i get the desired dryness. I went ahead and ordered half # of #2 and i have about that much #1 so i can use either i just want to make sure i use the correct cure as not to make anyone sick. 

thanks for everyone's feedback this i my first time making jerky.

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## scubohuntr (Jan 10, 2017)

I never use cure of any kind in my jerky. If I was sundrying it, maybe I would. In a smoker or dehydrator it dries out fast enough that it isn't really a concern. Biltong generally doesn't use cure, and it is much thicker pieces than normal jerky.

One thing most folks haven't mentioned is that cure #2 is mostly for fermented products, where the curing process goes on for an extended period (weeks). The nitrate breaks down into nitrite to replace the nitrite that is broken down into nitric oxide.


----------



## wade (Jan 10, 2017)

A lot of good information above and different techniques. One important thing to remember though is to always purchase your cure from a reputable supplier. A year or so ago I purchased some Cure #1 and Cure #2 from Ebay and when I had them lab tested neither of them contained what was on the label. In fact the cure #1 did not contain any Nitrite at all.


----------

